# west michigan perch...who needs st. clair:)



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Took 48 perch and 6 trout friday and 25 perch and 4 trout sat. between 2 of us, perch ranged from 9.5 to 13.5, trout 14-16. Wigglers.

13.5" perch and nice rainbow


















First Bow of the day


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice job , is that from a BIG lake near you??

PM your answer if you'd like.....
Way to GO!!!!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice honey hole where you get to fish at sure does beat this part of michigan.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

yea a fair sized lake.... i do wish they were as shallow as lsc fish, but deeper water just lets the vex help you that much more.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

well if you would like, i know i certainly would appreciate it, you could PM me the lake and/or location. Iv never caught any trout through the ice and sure have always really wanted to! And iv never complained about a nice mess of perch either!! Thanks in advance if your feeling generous! Oh and i CAN keep a secret lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> yea a fair sized lake.... i do wish they were as shallow as lsc fish, but deeper water just lets the vex help you that much more.


I was wondering if it was in K'zoo county??:evilsmile


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Way north of kazoo county, remember west michigan i said, and i did alot of driving. It was worth the drive though.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on sparks , I catch better fish than that in the sewer out in the street . Those are nice . GOOD THING YOU DIDNT KNOW OF THAT LAKE LAST WEEKEND WHEN I WAS OUT THERE , THANKS . I'll have to make it back out soon so you can show me this lake . I'm lookin forward to it . Good job .


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> Way north of kazoo county, remember west michigan i said, and i did alot of driving. It was worth the drive though.


Well I drive 41 Mi. N. of GR everyday and that looks like a lake I know.....
:evilsmile
Even gotz a saloon nearby!!
:lol:


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sure looks like a mess of fish, nothing like the lakes down in kzoo county unless you want bluegills... sure would like to know what lake that is at tho... maybe alittle hint 

Nate


----------



## jigmanII (Feb 3, 2003)

OK,
I've got a cell phone and a gps, I need someone to ride shotgun with a laptop.
That leaves four more seats in the back for anyone with gas money and flashlights.
Let the "stalking" begin.
Could you please include your license plate number, vehicle make and a brief list of your closest fishin buddies in your profile?lol
Oh and one more thing, when is your next day off?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

12 pms and now stalkers....:yikes: hopefully post more pics tommorow, fish willing...


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

sounds like you had better start packing heat and sleeping with one eye open...lol nice catch and I think you gave enough info for some eager individuals to do some research with trial and error...pics, west michigan, north from kzoo and a deeper lake... hell maybe I will look into this  the g/f's parents are from Oceana county...beats sittin' around their house on the weekend


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> 12 pms and now stalkers....:yikes: hopefully post more pics tommorow, fish willing...


Dang Sparky ... you could make some money at this! A little lottery ... say $10/guess and you pm the winner the name of the lake. I'm thinking you would be about $200 richer.:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

It would be nice to fish a lake that has trout like those you have been catching and those perch well the pics speak for themselves much better than a big pond I know in se lower michigan.Keep teasing us with those pics please.


----------



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey SWF, your lowrance is so much better than his Vex, Why don't you just turn that baby on and have "It" tell you what lake he caught all the fish on.:yikes::lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> 12 pms and now stalkers....:yikes: hopefully post more pics tommorow, fish willing...


_AND at any time did you NOTICE I suggested you PM me??

_Cripes Sparky , I even got guys sending ME frEEkiN' PM's asking what I think.....
:lol: 
Pretty OBVIOUS by now you don't wanna "p0NY uP" and answer any questions to many IF any.


Half the damn internet went off the blood trail when I posted...... 
IT AIN'T HALF MOON LAKE GUYS. Quit sending ME the PM's - - sparky started this....
I live in Newaygo Cty and it's NOT in this county.....Vvvvvav00ooMM!!!
:evilsmile 
PLEASE direct all PM's , stalkings and spam to sparky , OK???
Oh - yeah , and a few of us KNOW where it is ....
:shhh: :tsk:
And we ain't budging so QUIT.
Is it within 60 miles of me???
I ain't tellin' - don't look like sparky is either.
:cheeky-sm :cheeky-sm :cheeky-sm


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice group of fish.

Thanks for sharing the photo and the bait info. It's nice to know that there are productive lakes out there and if you are in the right place in the right time with the right tactics, you get rewarded!

I fully support your reluctance to share the location. 

Best of luck out there!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

On second thought , I guess I'm not so sure where it is , and I'm going to unsubsrcibe from this thread.....
Not so sure I really give a ratszazzz either!
Have fun guys!


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

That is one heck of a nice catch!! !!

Hopefully the interest in this thread shows how dangerous the internet can be. If the name of the lake was posted in this thread there would be a hundred guys there on Saturday.

I have to admit, it has my curiousity way up and brings back fond memories. We used to catch big perch & trout like that in a certain lake years ago. Back in the days when the DNR planted a lot of fingerling Trout. 

For what it is worth, here is my two cents worth guess. It is probably a lake that does a "private plant - non DNR" of fingerling rainbows. 

There are only about 8 lakes in Western Michigan between Kazoo & Manistee that the DNR even plants to Trout anymore. I could easily narrow it down to about two lakes, but I doubt that it is either one of those.

In these lakes, the few Rainbows that make it past the summer "lantern crowd" by winter are usually quite a bit larger than those in the photo. The other reason I say this is the size of the perch. I'm willing to bet that one of the reasons the perch are getting so BIG is that they are feeding on the trout fingerlings. 

In the lake that I am reminiscing about we used to tear up the big perch jigging with small Swedish pimples suspended quite a ways off the bottom. You might want to give it a try sometimes, though it looks like wigglers are working quite well for you. Good luck . . . and hell yes I'm jealous.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmmm. Couple of years ago caught some trout out of a lake that had some hills around it.............hmmmm............

End of a highway.............:woohoo1::mischeif:


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Those water front homes look very familiar. Nice catch!


----------



## dark ice (May 21, 2003)

humm, 
did you catch perch and trout in the same holes?
di


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to say that I am glad sparky is one of my close friends . I cant wait till he takes me out to this lake . Too bad I can only make it to the west side every couple months , but when I do , FISH ON . Lucky me


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

good job on the fish. hopefully i stumble upon a lake that has such good fishing for both species!


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

Sparky,

I've done well on that lake useing minnows but never tried wigs. I think you are going to have alot of company now!! Isn't the internet great! Those yellow bellies look nice just shouldnt have took the pixs of the trouts. Great catch.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

got the elzippo, first skunk of the year, buddy cought 3, fishwernt in the mood. Got there a little late after the little over an hour drive and not getting up earrly enough, whatever though, always next time.​


----------



## TeamSnapper (Mar 6, 2006)

:lol:. now no one cares. you keep giving out hints there sparky. you're gonna have the MS sleuths back on this one in no time


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

nice report ! im not jealouse or want to know where caught ! if anyone puts in the time and effort they will be rewarded also ! i personally catch 15-40 fish every week we had ice !since first week of dec. 2 times a week as im sure others have also . isnt it funny that every lake has fish ! and every spring theres hundreds of fish caught in each lake ! but you cant catch them now! two words - time and effort !!


----------



## Hillscottd (Jan 24, 2009)

I know exactly where that is and it starts with a C and is in Ottawa County. hahahhah Will be there fishing tommorrow!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hillscottd said:


> I know exactly where that is and it starts with a C and is in Ottawa County. hahahhah Will be there fishing tommorrow!


 Do ya think they are still on the feed bag??? Doubt it, that post is almost a year old.


----------

